
How to Learn about Chinese Tech in Two Weeks - jlee124
https://medium.com/@jessicamleee/a-guide-to-learning-about-chinese-tech-in-two-weeks-3483479e3c13
======
jlee124
I completed 5 two week sprints on a variety of technical and non-technical
topics. This is the third post in a series centered around the topic of
learning about Chinese tech.

